# crossing colors



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

i was thinking of crossing my new river and my powder blue so who here thinks that would look cool


----------



## malac0da13 (Oct 2, 2006)

now im not completely anal and agaisnt cross breeding and mixing like 95% of the members on this board...but i would never think of asking a question like that and expect to get a favorable answer


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

malac0da13 said:


> now im not completely anal and agaisnt cross breeding and mixing like 95% of the members on this board...but i would never think of asking a question like that and expect to get a favorable answer


well yours was rather favorable


----------



## malac0da13 (Oct 2, 2006)

im not anal cuz im new and have yet to own a frog...


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

malac0da13 said:


> im not anal cuz im new and have yet to own a frog...



people on dendroboard just need to experiment with i doubt i would introduce them to the mainstream population though


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

you 'doubt' you would introduce them to the mainstream? 

You are really asking for some negative feedback here...

snip 'people on dendroboard just need to experiment'. They do experiment... but with things that are benificial to the frogs. Have you considered that it may be genetically bad for the frog to be cross bred? 

Please don't offer me any of your cross bred, cool looking frogs!!!!!

Steve


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve said:


> you 'doubt' you would introduce them to the mainstream?
> 
> You are really asking for some negative feedback here...
> 
> ...



how would it be genetically bad its not as though it will create a bunch of tards


----------



## mattmcf (Sep 24, 2006)

i honestly think you are just trying to get a rise out of people. You are welcome to do what you want obviously, just do not expect people to agree with cross breeding, you have to understand that most people want to provide to most optimal conditions for their frogs, and crossing genetics on purpose just isnt a good practice. Do not expect to have anyone respond in a positive manner just because you think you can create a "cool looking frog".


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

apparently you have asked this question without any prior research, so I will spare you the explanation and tell you if you want the answers why it is not good to look it up. Do the research and you will see why and consider the damage that can be done and not just worry about your "cool looking frog" that you think will be produced. Call this a flame if you want, but ideas like this are what is not good for the hobby and people that perpetrate them are not in the best interest of the hobby itself. If I get smacked for that comment, so be it, but there will be more than a few that want to say it and just don't so I'll throww myself on the sword for those that don't want to speak up.


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

mattmcf said:


> i honestly think you are just trying to get a rise out of people. You are welcome to do what you want obviously, just do not expect people to agree with cross breeding, you have to understand that most people want to provide to most optimal conditions for their frogs, and crossing genetics on purpose just isnt a good practice. Do not expect to have anyone respond in a positive manner just because you think you can create a "cool looking frog".


well in many other animals hybrids are valuable why not in the dart frog world i think you people have closed minds


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

sbreland said:


> apparently you have asked this question without any prior research, so I will spare you the explanation and tell you if you want the answers why it is not good to look it up. Do the research and you will see why and consider the damage that can be done and not just worry about your "cool looking frog" that you think will be produced. Call this a flame if you want, but ideas like this are what is not good for the hobby and people that perpetrate them are not in the best interest of the hobby itself. If I get smacked for that comment, so be it, but there will be more than a few that want to say it and just don't so I'll throww myself on the sword for those that don't want to speak up.



why are you people so mean...  i mean holy crap even if there is a hybrid availiable why wouldnt you buy it just breed it with the same hybrid so it would basically just be another tinc morph considering that its not sterile


----------



## Frog10 (Oct 18, 2006)

I think everyone is so tough about it because they want to enforce whats best for the frogs. If the frogs offspring were born without legs or something, it would live a pretty crappy life. But that probably wouldn't happen. My mind must be on vacation still :lol:


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

Frog10 said:


> I think everyone is so tough about it because they want to enforce whats best for the frogs. If the frogs offspring were born without legs or something, it would live a pretty crappy life. But that probably wouldn't happen. My mind must be on vacation still :lol:



k but in no way do i see how it couldnt be in the frogs best intrest


----------



## Frog10 (Oct 18, 2006)

naja_naja said:


> Frog10 said:
> 
> 
> > I think everyone is so tough about it because they want to enforce whats best for the frogs. If the frogs offspring were born without legs or something, it would live a pretty crappy life. But that probably wouldn't happen. My mind must be on vacation still :lol:
> ...


But how could it be in their interest


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Just try to picture what a patricia x new river would look like. Probably like a blue siplawini. There already is a frog that looks like that. So, why bother in the first place?


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

Rain_Frog said:


> Just try to picture what a patricia x new river would look like. Probably like a blue siplawini. There already is a frog that looks like that. So, why bother in the first place?


correction i said powder blue not the similiar patricia and i dont think it would look like a blue siplawini at all the colors constrast themselves to much in new river and powder blue


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

Frog10 said:


> naja_naja said:
> 
> 
> > Frog10 said:
> ...


well its not like they care it would benefit people by making new colors


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

Alan Zimmerman said:


>



oh arent you a funny @#!$


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

You are free to do what you want. But, considering there are already "intermediate" morphs, (for example like New River and Siplawini are very similar/intermediate to azureus), chances are nobody will be interested in them even IF it was acceptible in this hobby because there are already "pedigree" frogs out there.

I really don't want to get into a debate about crossing ethics again, but my personal stance is that:

...ok, maybe once the dart frog hobby ages a bit, say about 50 years or so (widespread) and most of the morphs were bred in regularity, THEN perhaps it might be ok to cross common morphs.

BUT, at the way different morphs/species in the hobby constantly go in waves depending on popularity, and considering the destruction of the rainforest, it isn't wise at this moment to waste precious bloodlines...or make things messy right now.

Additionally, I'd only be ok with cross morphing if some elaborate system was established if there were manmade "breeds" of frogs so people don't constantly mess around with genetics.

The harsh reality, I think its far too idealistic that morphs would be balanced with breeds. Unlike plants, we cannot take cuttings of our frogs or tissue culture them to preserve a trait.

Already, its not easy to find some morphs of frogs and there isn't a lot of genetic diversity. Some morphs may disappear if certain patches of habitat disappear. 

I think its better to leave things alone for now.


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

thats it i going to buy a giant orange and cross it with the powder blue now that would be something differnt


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I actually found it quite funny myself. Why would you even consider mixing when there are plenty of varieties and morphs/populations of dart frogs available. As previously stated, you are freeto do as you wish, none of us can stop you, but dont expect us to support something like crossbreeding. A hybrid is worthless to the hobby. We have enough problems keeping population/morph data straight, and dont need an infinite amount of hybrids to add to the confusion. There's already plenty.


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> I actually found it quite funny myself. Why would you even consider mixing when there are plenty of varieties and morphs/populations of dart frogs available. As previously stated, you are freeto do as you wish, none of us can stop you, but dont expect us to support something like crossbreeding. A hybrid is worthless to the hobby. We have enough problems keeping population/morph data straight, and dont need an infinite amount of hybrids to add to the confusion. There's already plenty.



well maybe if you people were smarter there wouldnt be confusion..hmm yeah think about that


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

_We have enough problems keeping population/morph data straight, and dont need an infinite amount of hybrids to add to the confusion. There's already plenty._

like, a LOT of problems. Consider how long it took me to track down some SI tricolors, lol. Once extremely common, not so anymore. I doubt I'll ever see Moraspunga tricolor ever again.

Like I said Zbrinks, what's the point of crossing if our heads are spinning already with as many new pumilio and tinc morphs discovered? I highly doubt we'd ever get every single morph in the hobby until every one was as common as an azureus.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

naja_naja said:


> well maybe if you people were smarter there wouldnt be confusion..hmm yeah think about that


You're questioning our intelligence when you're the one wanting to mix populations? You asked for opinions, and you're getting plenty. Maybe not getting the responses you wanted should tell you something.


----------



## sweety (Oct 10, 2006)

mattmcf said:


> i honestly think you are just trying to get a rise out of people......


I think the same thing. 

Nadine


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> naja_naja said:
> 
> 
> > well maybe if you people were smarter there wouldnt be confusion..hmm yeah think about that
> ...


it tells me that you have very closed minds because some one already probably hybridized something sold it as a pure frog and then so on so forth that entire morph is diluted


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

So because someone *probably* has already done this, they *must* have, so you're not doing any harm? You call these populations 'diluted', when in fact they are completely destroyed. Its all or nothing when it comes to keeping dartfrog populations pure.

In my mind, this equates with explaining why it would be ok to steal cash out of a register, because someone has counterfitted money before, so that money must be fake, and therefore its okay to take it.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote 'thats it i going to buy a giant orange and cross it with the powder blue now that would be something differnt'

ha ha ha ha ha ........

Go ahead, waste your money, you obviously have more money than sense!!!

In the meantime, i'm going to ignore the rest of your comments and this topic and spend time reading what people have to CONTRIBUTE to the PDF community.


Steve


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> So because someone *probably* has already done this, they *must* have, so you're not doing any harm? You call these populations 'diluted', when in fact they are completely destroyed. Its all or nothing when it comes to keeping dartfrog populations pure.
> 
> In my mind, this equates with explaining why it would be ok to steal cash out of a register, because someone has counterfitted money before, so that money must be fake, and therefore its okay to take it.



....touche touche


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

You do realize that posts like this are just going to discourage people from selling to you, and will certainly reduce your potential customer base if you ever do produce offspring, hybrid or not. People don't want to take these risks.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hard to tell if hes serious or trolling...or maybe both?


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

Rambo67 said:


> Hard to tell if hes serious or trolling...or maybe both?


good god what dose trolling even mean


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

trolling means that your're some asshole just trying to stir shit. I have seen your post before and nearly every one has been confrontational and instigatory in one way or another. If I remember right, aren't you like 15 or 16 or something? How can you get off calling people close minded and unintelligent and saying that they have no idea what they are talking about when some that have commented on this in so many different places have been working with darts longer than your ass has been alive?? If you were intelligent about this, you would have already done the research and understand why it is bad, but instead you come here and want us to baby you like a child and feed you some answer. Honestly, this post will probably get deleted because Kyle is a much nicer person than I am, but trying to piss people off does nothing for you or your credibility. Seriously, if you are just trying to stir shit, please stop because you get many people really pissed off by disrespecting us and our hobby with juvenile ploys like this.

Mods, Sorry for my harshness, but if you look up previous posts by this member instigatory things like this are common.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Go away TROLL! Nobody cares, good luck with your crossing, hope that goes well for ya......


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

sbreland said:


> trolling means that your're some asshole just trying to stir shit. I have seen your post before and nearly every one has been confrontational and instigatory in one way or another. If I remember right, aren't you like 15 or 16 or something? How can you get off calling people close minded and unintelligent and saying that they have no idea what they are talking about when some that have commented on this in so many different places have been working with darts longer than your ass has been alive?? If you were intelligent about this, you would have already done the research and understand why it is bad, but instead you come here and want us to baby you like a child and feed you some answer. Honestly, this post will probably get deleted because Kyle is a much nicer person than I am, but trying to piss people off does nothing for you or your credibility. Seriously, if you are just trying to stir shit, please stop because you get many people really pissed off by disrespecting us and our hobby with juvenile ploys like this.
> 
> Mods, Sorry for my harshness, but if you look up previous posts by this member instigatory things like this are common.


well i dont actually recall ever holding a conversation with you before what was it about?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

you haven't but I watch a lot of discussions and remember you


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Stace said this about 30 posts ago, but it seems you need to be reminded. 
http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

sbreland said:


> you haven't but I watch a lot of discussions and remember you



im preety sure this is the first time ive tried something like this it was just to get a rise out of people i think your all to uptight i figured you could you some funny apparently not sounds like you would take great pleasure in punching me in the face huh sbreland


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Here's the other thread you made on the topic in case you forgot:
http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20968&highlight=


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

it wouldn't be worth it. I don't need to resort to being a child to get my fun and honestly your attempt was pretty pathetic, but that's enough for now. I got a great idea... how bout you troll somewhere else..


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

sbreland said:


> it wouldn't be worth it. I don't need to resort to being a child to get my fun and honestly your attempt was pretty pathetic, but that's enough for now. I got a great idea... how bout you troll somewhere else..


well how old are you


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

not that it matters, but I am 31.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Since this is just a shout fest now, I am locking it.


----------

